# Wolves.... shoot on sight.



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

For those who are not absolutely anti wolf in Utah, you should check this out.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/ga ... os?photo=3

Wolves don't just kill the weak and slow in the heard. This pack of wolves took down *3 six point bulls* not to mention what else they probably killed. The photographer said, "for me, this photo tells the story of how tough it is to make it through a winter in this landscape."

To me it is another reason why we don't need protection for wolves in Utah.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Wolves just kill the weak, and never waste what they kill.  :roll:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

THERE ARE NO WOLVES IN UTAH. ONLY BIG COYOTES!!!!!!!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

You know they are really bragging in Yellowstone about the come back that the beaver has made in the park. First sighting were the yr the wolves were introduced. Seems all those elk were eating the trees and maybe even stomping them beavers to death. I don't know for sure. Which is a great thing. The beaver is a keystone species. An important piece to the puzzle in restoring thing back to its "Natural Balance".

I noticed no beavers on Monroe. I used to think predators must have gotten them. But lone behold it probably was the elk explosion. Deer never did that to beavers. :^8^: So maybe wolves would be a good thing for Monroe. What a wild place it would be to ride your ATV and camp. :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

From lots of what I've read then, elk are the real enemy. Elk are eating the beavers. And they are eating all the mule deer too. Don't forget that.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> From lots of what I've read then, elk are the real enemy. Elk are eating the beavers. And they are eating all the mule deer too. Don't forget that.


 :lol:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

The worst part is that the elk are eating only the beaver loin strips and wasting the rest. To top it all off they are only targeting the big healthy beavers. **** elk! who would have thunk the wolves would turn out to be the good guys!
:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------

